# Apple Pie Wine



## Reilly (Sep 27, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Mom's Apple Pie Wine recipe? I pulled off the 2 gallon recipe and wanted to make 3 gallons to enjoy next year. I was thinking of taking the apple juice route the first time. 

Any tweaks or changes that were done? Anyone have a better recipe to use? 

Keith


----------



## mikejapan (Nov 16, 2013)

Reilly said:


> Has anyone tried the Mom's Apple Pie Wine recipe? I pulled off the 2 gallon recipe and wanted to make 3 gallons to enjoy next year. I was thinking of taking the apple juice route the first time. Any tweaks or changes that were done? Anyone have a better recipe to use? Keith



Where can I find the recipe?


----------



## mikejapan (Nov 16, 2013)

mikejapan said:


> Where can I find the recipe?



Sorry, never mind, I found it!


----------



## reefman (Nov 17, 2013)

Mike,
Can you share the link to it?


----------



## mikejapan (Nov 19, 2013)

reefman said:


> Mike, Can you share the link to it?



Just google " sassy homemade wine". That's the one I'm trying anyway. The apple pie wine I found was in the forum "Recipes" but I had to dig around a little to find it.


----------

